# Air Force Pilot?



## Gurshan Multani (1 Jan 2021)

I applied to become an RCAF pilot under ROTP and am still waiting for a response. However, I was curious if anyone could help me determine what aircraft I want to fly. 
What aircraft is the most hands on (least amount of auto pilot)?
Which aircraft is the most versatile in terms of its operations and conditions it operates in?
Is there a website where I can read more about each aircraft?

I was currently looking at the CH-148 Cyclone, CH-149 Cormorant, CF-188 Hornet, and CC-115 Buffalo. Btw I know I wont be able to decide the aircraft I fly as it is decided for you. I've been very into the idea of SAR due to the rugged conditions being able to complete missions in a small team, but flying the Hornet would also be a dream. 
Also, could you pls list your experience flying any RCAF aircraft? 

Thanks for the help


----------

